# PC stürzt ab bei hohen Auflösungen



## Dreviak (23. April 2012)

Guten Tag, 
ich habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengebaut der auch normal läuft ohne grosse Probleme. Nun ist es aber so, wenn ich die Aüflösung in spielen oder Benchmark auf 1920x1080 setze, das der Rechner sich in unregelmässigen Abständen neustartet. Wenn ich allerdings die Auflösung auf 1680x1050 setz kann ich ohne weiter Probleme Spiele spielen oder den Benchmark laufen lassen. 
Ich habe schon den Arbeitspeicher mit dem Win7 internen Progamm, die Festplatte, das Grafikkarte mit Furmark und die CPU mit Prime95 getestet. Die CPU kann alle Auflösungen ab. Furmark macht bei der hohen Auflösung nach 2 Sekunden schlapp und der PC startet neu. Der Arbeitspeicher und die Festplatte zeigen auch keine Fehler. 
Temperatur von CPU (bei Last 50/ohne 33-34) und die GPU (bei Last 65/ ohne 36-37) sind im grünen Bereich. Aus dem alten PC habe ich ein 3 Jahre altes Netzteil mit übernommen, kann es daran liegen? Wenn ja, welches Netzteil würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 

Das System:

ASRock P67 Pro3 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 
Intel Core i5 2400 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 
1024MB XFX Radeon HD 6870 Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) 
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 
Hitachi HDT725025VLA380 ATA Device 
Windows 7 Home Edition 64 Bit 

Dreviak


----------



## Konov (23. April 2012)

Da es die Temperaturen offenbar nicht sind, könnte in der Tat das Netzteil überlastet sein.
Würde mir schleunigst ein neues besorgen, bevor es abraucht und andere Komponenten mit ins Nirvana reißt.

irgendwas mit 450w sollte schon reichen, besser 500


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. April 2012)

Was steht denn auf dem Netzteil (Seite) drauf?


----------



## eMJay (23. April 2012)

Wenn es das Netzteil ist dann kann ich dir ein Cooler Master Silent Pro 500 Watt empfehlen. Reicht für deinen Rechner aus. 
Bei mir läuft das Netzteil auch in 2 Rechner mit fast identischer Hardware.


----------



## bemuehung (23. April 2012)

> Wenn ja, welches Netzteil würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



gut und günstig http://geizhals.de/543132 , http://geizhals.de/679523

bissl teurer aber auch sehr leise bzw. nicht wahrnehmbar http://geizhals.de/677342



naja das Coolermaster ist langsam bissl angestaubt und auch OP



hört sich aber stark nach NT an wenn die Temps sind


----------



## eMJay (23. April 2012)

400 Watt ist, finde ich evtl. bissle schwach. Es sollten eigetlich schon mindestens 450 Watt sein.

Das ist zwar alt aber immer noch Top! Auch Preis- leistungsmäßig.
http://geizhals.de/342994


----------



## bemuehung (23. April 2012)

das StraightPower E9 400W hat 32A auf 12V 

völlig ausreichend


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2012)

Bevor Du überstürzt gleich eines der hier promt empfohlenen Netzteile kaufst,
würd ich ja an Deiner Stelle erstmal per evtl. Test eines anderen Netzteiles versuchen, rauszufinden,
ob es überhaupt am Netzteil liegt.
Vielleicht kennst Du ja jemanden, der noch 1 Netzteil zum Testen parat hat.

Nachher hast Du ein neues Netzteil und der Fehler tritt immer noch auf.


----------



## Dreviak (24. April 2012)

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Tips. Am Wochenende bekomm ich ein anderes Netzteil zum testen und dann schau ich mal, ob es das wirklich ist. Ich werde Euch auf den laufendem halten.


----------



## mristau (24. April 2012)

Wie die Leute immer meinen 400W reicht für nen handelsüblichen PC nicht aus -.-
Für den genannten PC empfiehlt der Enermax Netzteilrechner ein 330W Netzteil als Minimum, also reichen 400W locker aus.

Aber schön für normalen PC weiterhin 500W+ vorschlagen


----------



## eMJay (24. April 2012)

Naja bei mir kommt bei bequite min. 400Watt dabei ist das Netzteil dann schon zu 100% ausgelastet. 
Bei Enermax min. 380 Watt. 

Also lag ich mit meinen 450 Watt nicht ganz daneben, wenn man evtl. das Netzteil später behalten möchte oder noch was in den Rechner reinbaut.

dazu 


> Da der höchste Wirkungsgrad zwischen 50 und 80 % Auslastung des Netzteils erreicht wird, arbeitet das empfohlene Netzteil in der Praxis (durchschnittlich) im optimalen Effizienzbereich



Also ist die empfehlung von Bequite ein 530Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Soulii (24. April 2012)

eine empfehlung die ein hersteller auf seine eigenen produkte ausgibt ist so sinnvoll wie eine eismaschine in grönland...


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. April 2012)

Also im Sommer, könnes in Grönland auch mal bis zu 20° C werden^^ 
Auslobungen und Empfehlungen von den Herstellern, soltlen immer mit absoluter Vorsicht behandelt werden, schließlich wollen die ja auch ihre Produkte verkaufen.


----------



## Dreviak (29. April 2012)

Huhu nochmals, ich habe ein anderes Netzteil eingebaut und es wurde der komplette Grafikkarten Benchmark durchgeführt in der max. Auflösung. Auch konnte ich wieder die Spiele geniessen auf max. Auflösung, ohne das der PC macken gemacht hat. Ich bedanke mich bei Euch nochmals für die Tips. Dreviak


----------



## Lausbua (29. April 2012)

Auch wenn jetzt sicher von dem Einen oder Anderen Kritik kommt, doch ich habe in der Praxis die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man beim Netzteil nicht sparen soll. Bei einem 600W-Netzteil mit "80+" hat man "nur garantierte 80% von 600W" also 480W. Da nun alle Hersteller billig produzieren wollen/müssen, verlasse ich mich nicht darauf, dass ich hinten viel mehr Watt rausbekomme. Daher lege ich persönlich lieber ein paar Euro auf ein stärkeres Netzteil drauf - die Komponenten im PC nehmen sich sowieso nur die Leistung, die auch tatsächlich benötigt wird, also steigt auch der tatsächliche Stromverbrauch trotz stärkerem Netzteil nicht an. Noch dazu habe ich auch den Vorteil, dass ich dieses Netzteil dann auch in den nächsten mindestens 1-2 PC's weiterverwenden kann. Warum also nicht ein paar Euro drauflegen und dieses Problem in Zukunft ausschließen?

@Dreviak: Ich habe bei deinem Problem auch ein Treiberproblem für möglich gehalten. Offenbar ist es aber mit einem stärkeren Netzteil schon gelöst.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. April 2012)

Lausbua schrieb:


> Bei einem 600W-Netzteil mit "80+" hat man "nur garantierte 80% von 600W" also 480W.



Das ist Unsinn, wenn ich ein 600W Markennetzteil habe dann hat es auch 600W Gesamtleistung die es abgeben kann und nicht 480W.

Die "80+" bezieht sich auf den Wirkungsgrad welches das Netzteil hat und nicht darauf wieviel Prozent es von den 600W wirklich abgeben kann. Angenommen es hätte jetzt genau 80% Wirkungsgrad bei 100% (600W) Auslastung, dann würde es unter Volllast 600 Watt Liefern und dafür 750 Watt aus der Steckdose ziehen.


----------



## Night2010 (30. April 2012)

Bei einem Reset ist es meistens das NT. Siehst du dabei einen Bluescreen, kann es am Speicher liegen.

Kauf dir immer Marken NTs. Ich habe seit 7 Jahren ein Seasonic S12 500 drin. Und es lief Grundsätzlich über Jahre 24/7, da ich den PC nicht aus gemacht habe.



> Bei einem 600W-Netzteil mit "80+" hat man "nur garantierte 80% von 600W" also 480W.



Ahnung sollte man schon haben.

80+ ist der Wirkungsgrad, Also z.B. 81%, das bedeutet, das wenn mein Rechner 400 Watt verbraucht, er in wirklichkeit nur 324 Watt verbraucht. Und der Rest eigenbedarf des NTs ist, bzw schlecht umgewandelt wird.
Der PC verbraucht immer dasselbe. Schlechte NTs steigern den Stromverbrauch. Deswegen kauft man sich auch gute NTs die eine 80+ Zertifizierung haben.


----------

